# Crew of the Al Safaniya 1986



## Rachel O (Jan 27, 2016)

Dear all, I have posted previously looking for any shipmates of my Dads. I would really like to hear from anyone who served on the Al Safaniya in 1986, which is the ship my Dad was Captain on in 1986 when it was bombed and my Dad sadly died.
Many thanks 
Rachel


----------

